# Andis clipper blades



## Dawni (Apr 2, 2017)

I have just started to collect my grooming kit although my Spoo is only 12 weeks old I would like to learn how to groom/clip her my self, I have just brought an Andis clipper it came with a 7 blade and a 10 blade is there a difference in 7 and a 7F ? Can any one suggest what size blade I will need, I have clipped her feet, face and base of her tail with a very basic small clippers and I think made a good job of it. I also got a very nice grooming table that should make it a lot more comfitaball, a selection of scissors and brushes and combs, any suggestions would be good


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

They both cut 3/8 inch, but the 7 is a skip tooth and the 7F is a finish cut. The skip tooth is generally used for the roughing out of the coat (first go over) and the finish cut is used last to get a nice smooth cut. If you compare the two blades you can see the difference in the spacing of the teeth. As for brush and combs, try typing it our Poodle Forum search engine as there have been plenty of discussions about grooming tools.Good luck in your shopping!


----------



## Dawni (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you, can you suggest other blades that I will need I will slowly add to my collection please


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

I started with the 10 for face & feet and the 5f for the body. Once I got comfortable I moved to a 15 for face and feet. I use the 7f for ears. Because my blades get hot I have added duplicates of those listed above. I have a 30 for under the snap on combs, but I like the blades better. I don't use my 4 very much, only if the hair is too long.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I carted with a 7, 30, and a 10 also but quickly decided that I liked using blades better alone than with combs so I have added a 5F, a 15, and. 3 3/4. I love the 3 3/4 for fall and winter when I don't want her shaved down too much. I used to use my 15 a ton until I treated myself to a Wahl Bravura with the 5-in-1 blade which includes the 15. Now I use the Bravura exclusively for FFT and just use my Oster with the various blades for her body. She used to be terrible about her face before I got the Bravura which is MUCH quieter.


----------

